# SOTM Jan 2021 - Recreate Your Favorite Commercial Frame



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

We all have commercially acquired frames we enjoy using. This month it would be great to recreate one of your favourite bought frames and reproduce it.

Any material and mods would be permissIble. When posting please state which or better still have the frame from which you were copying in the photo.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Oh this is gonna be a fun one!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Looking forward to this one


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ok have one started see how this goes


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Woooooooooo!

Thanks, MattWalt, for such a great idea.

Also Thanks, PortBoy for the heads up.

This is gonna be fun!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

SWEET, that's a cool SOTM idea.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ok i did a IMP design by wasp ????. I have bin wanting try this out for awhile . I feel the IMP is a fun frame so I did it up like a kid


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice one PB. Looks like an awesome shooter


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That looks great PB, I've been eying the Imp's myself, they look like great pocket shooters :headbang:


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Nice one PB. Looks like an awesome shooter


 should be good nice low forks and small . I almost like to grab the outside of forks to shoot it feels not bad that way


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Reed Lukens said:


> That looks great PB, I've been eying the Imp's myself, they look like great pocket shooters :headbang:


thanks Reed ! It's a fun little frame but I always felt I needed the lanyard so the one I made I put some meat on it . I don't need a lanyard now ;-)


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Would like to enter this ttf frame this is based on the r10 frame a buddy on the forum sent me cheers port boy as a hadn't tryd out the ttf style before was gony do another but tight for time and this is not complete will be end of month 



















































Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Sweet bingo looking sweet glad u came by I was getting lonely;-)


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Looks good bingo!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Man, I’ve been wanting to build one this month but I’m way to busy


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Bet we won't be lonely for much longer bro 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Those look great [mention]Port boy [/mention] and [mention]bingo [/mention]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Bingo - sweet looking R10

Island Made - there is still time


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

:bowdown: awesome builds :bowdown:


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Bingo....Nice, really nice! Good job.


----------



## IOAN (May 25, 2020)

Hello! When I saw this slingshot, I said I wanted it. Transportation from the USA is expensive. I found it from the Chinese, I ordered it and I'm still waiting for it, I don't know what happened but it didn't arrive and they sent another one, which is on its way. So I made one with small changes but a little thicker.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Good looking frame man nice job


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Fantastic! That’s a killer job right there!


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Fine!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

IOAN - sweet frame!

How did you go about making this guy?


----------



## IOAN (May 25, 2020)

Thank you all for your appreciation! Matt, I think I did pretty well.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

And the winner is!!?!?!?!...who got this thing?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Port Boy - gets it


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Congrats Jason!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Man that torque type *DROOLS*


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

CONGRATS portboy well deserved


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - TBH I really like that Torque - But without knowing how it was created. I have to make some assumptions. Firstly looks 3d (which isn't an issue) but its just not as polished/slick as I'd like.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Port boy said:


> Thanks guys


Nice work Jason! You are probably really stoked that I have not been in the last couple of SSOTM competitions eh? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Congrats Jason! We'll deserved my friend!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I straight up miss u dearly Mo breaks my heart when u don’t enter:-( I have no one to mess with


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

We'll done buddy 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Tree Man said:


> Congrats Jason! We'll deserved my friend!


 Thanks Chris ;-) hey when did u get that new badge ? The 300 FPS one it's nice I need me one to


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

bingo said:


> We'll done buddy
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


 Thanks John ! We have to hoist a Stella later ;-)


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Port boy said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> > We'll done buddy
> ...


That is most definitely bro 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

Well done pb she was a beauty! No lanyard bead this month? Haha


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Catapults and Carving said:


> Well done pb she was a beauty! No lanyard bead this month? Haha


 haha I had one but l think kitty ‍⬛ got it on me :-/ that's my story and sticking to it ;-) I see u have a nice bead on your new rig sets it right off m8 nice job


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Port boy said:


> I straight up miss u dearly Mo breaks my heart when u don't enter:-( I have no one to mess with


I have been prepping for a big comeback! Sort of like Billy Idol after he released 'White Wedding'. Or maybe like Doug Flutie when he left the CFL. I scored some modern day tools to add to my sling factory for the big time production runs and have etched in some time for my hand cut custom one-offs. So the next competition is a PFS eh? No problem, I've got a half dozen screw-ups that can be cut into a PFS in a lunch break!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > I straight up miss u dearly Mo breaks my heart when u don't enter:-( I have no one to mess with
> ...


 I was thinking more like 1992 1993 World Series when the Jays won back to back haha . I think we r all ready for the Crow Mo show buddy bring it on


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations Jason!! Now where did I put that big ol piece of plastic?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Congratulations Jason!! Now where did I put that big ol piece of plastic?


 thanks Joe  ya the whole 3 d printed thing in my eyes r two different animals. We should really look into two different ssotm one for hand made and one for computer generated. I have nothing against 3 d printed frames I think there cool ! Just saying it's hard to compare apples to oranges. Just my 2 cents and I am sure I am not the only guy that feels this way


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - some months have been excruciating to judge. Its tough enough comparing a natty to a board cut. having worked in 3D for a time I do know the amount of work that goes into that - and due to the techniques it offers some very cool ability for voids and complex curves which would be almost impossible to do any other way. Its not better or worse than any other process its just different. And TBH its nice seeing people doing frames in all styles and materials.

Don't make my life easier though


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

No layers, no core, no spacers, no swells, no pins , no fitting, no gluing, no sanding, no sealer, no top coat. 
Just start with a 6.00$ piece of plastic and come out with a 12.00$ frame. You can purchase a FINE SSsparrow for that. My $.02. Sorry, had to say it.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - but 10-20 hours of modelling - a few renders to check fit - adjust etc. On my bill/hr time that would make a single 3D printed frame's value well over $500. It only becomes a $12.00 frame if you mass produce them. And even then not sure how the costs would be plastic/render time.

No its not a beautifully layered titanium core with carbonfibre scales, G10 spacers and mosiac pins. But that don't make it any cheaper to make - you have to look past the final product and delve into the creation - Mean, lets be blunt. A natty can be made for free.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ya but least the natty guy had a saw in his hand and some sand paper . Let’s talk about bands never seen a 3 d printed frame with nothing but bb band or 1/4 ammo . How safe r them frames next point


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

If I can't build it, what's the point?? Tho I 'll admit the same might be said for the guys who do it electronically.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Seljan had a 3d printed frame available that took heavy bands... Though I do know of at least one which broke after a fork hit.

Also STO was doing some fantastic frames which were able to take full power bands. And there are a few other builders who sell - I think from a strength perspective they are plenty strong enough. Its just down to plastic choice and print integrity.

You have to see it as a completely different medium - no, there is no tactile handwork (unless you're doing some sanding post print) - but to disregard the process actually goes against a core value of my version of SOTM. Its a different approach - and I'd hold any 3D frame to the same high levels of craftsmanship as any other. This month 'that' frame wasn't up to the same level as yours.

And lets point out that 'this' point was argued a few years back in relation to natties and cored frames. It got so heated that members ended up being booted from the forum - or left in a huff. The point was that a natty could simply be cut and sanded - vs a core which needs a certain knowledge and skill...

Also - I'd like to point out - The Seljan Slant was 3D printed and then cast in alloy. Does that extra step make it on par with a cored frame?

I think this is kinda the same argument.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations PB!!! Well Done


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Seljan had a 3d printed frame available that took heavy bands... Though I do know of at least one which broke after a fork hit.
> 
> Also STO was doing some fantastic frames which were able to take full power bands. And there are a few other builders who sell - I think from a strength perspective they are plenty strong enough. Its just down to plastic choice and print integrity.
> 
> ...


 not trying to ruffle anyone's feathers or do I want see anyone kicked of forum just thought be cool have two different places in the ssotm I will drop it . Let's make some pfs frames I have a sweet idea for one . Let the games begin


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

skarrd said:


> Congratulations PB!!! Well Done


 thanks man I am pretty stoked about it ;-)


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I know you're not - and I really do get the idea.

When I started the 'new' SOTM I gave a lot of thought to how frames would be submitted - and to create a fair as possible platform. TBH I don't think splitting up anything would be needed. And keeping the approach totally open allows for pushing technology as well as crafting.

There isn't much difference between say 3D print and CNC IMO - but somehow CNC has more cache... But logically thinking it shouldn't - both are tech driven - both have wildly different outcomes.

Don't get me wrong I love a gnarly natty just as much as a 3d printed frame - and covet cored super frames with a lust which is unnatrual (pun).

So I'll keep allowing all mediums - and expect a level which is worthy of consideration


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Port boy said:


> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Jason! We'll deserved my friend!
> ...


I got that one last month. I hope to get my 5 for 5 next. Jump in and get some badges buddy


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

"Its a different approach - and I'd hold any 3D frame to the same high levels of craftsmanship as any other."

With all due respect, Mattwalt, I don't agree, because hands-on craftsmanship, the way it was done for centuries, will ultimately stand above of most forms of home based 3-D software and special printers using less than noble materials - at least for the time being. I am well aware that we live a world where programmed and automated production is increasingly the norm, but feel that the emphasis in a forum such as this one should still be on hands-on skills. I would assume that 3-D printers available to the general public most likely have automated functions and fairly fool-proof software to facilitate the 3-D work in the first place. Most forum members probably are not going to buy this kind of equipment anyway (I may be wrong), as they enjoy making slingshots the "traditional" way.

I know that my personal contributions to SOTM will never be at the outstanding level of that of Ibojoe and a few other truly skilled contributors in this forum, but I am well aware of the significant effort that is involved making what many appreciate as a well made slingshot in terms of the materials chosen, design both in terms of safety and ergonomics, inventive solutions, and overall finish. I have a full large box of homemade slingshots.

In my book, a 3-D printer made plastic slingshot, a material that generally becomes somewhat brittle over time, and which sometimes cracks or breaks unexpectedly (snapped forks...ouch!), does not in any way compare to slingshots made of quality hardwood and/or metals by skilled hands. After investing quite a bit of effort to make the slingshots I have presented here, based on the skills I have acquired by myself over time (trial & error), I am now wondering whether it still makes sense to do so given the 3-D printer competition.

This is entirely my personal opinion, maybe the other forum members disagree: I would thus be happy to hear other opinions on this issue.

B)


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Maybe I'm being confusing 

I'm all for crafted loveliness - and totally agree on your points. A handmade thing can be beautiful and enduring.

However we also need to give a valid space/platform to new tech. Its conceivable that 3d printed metal frames printed in your own study could be a reality. And not acknowledging the skill/craft involved with the creation of these is also important.

But think people are getting to involved with the concept. I don't see that 3D printed frames will rule supreme at any stage killing all hand craft. The point is that any frame entered is given an equal footing - each process is considered as well as the skill and materials used along with the final outcome.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Port boy said:


> Thanks guys


 Congratulations Pb, Great Job


----------



## FlingShotLife (Jan 6, 2017)

I am late to last months Party! Whoop Sounds like there was a little debate, discussion. I am not trying to Stir the Port. Just kidding Congrats @port boy! 
That was a nice torque, but wasn't contest polished quality. I know a lot of time went into it. For I have CADed up the Torque also, with my own spin. 
The rules are to push yourself and be the best in show, creativity, function and so on, plus all things Matt said. I think of this as a race or contest with myself. It's a fun tool to gauge myself, and learn how other people go about the contest to win their own personal race. On to this months contest!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Reed Lukens said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys
> ...


 thanks Reed ;-)


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

FlingShotLife said:


> I am late to last months Party! Whoop Sounds like there was a little debate, discussion. I am not trying to Stir the Port. Just kidding Congrats @port boy!
> That was a nice torque, but wasn't contest polished quality. I know a lot of time went into it. For I have CADed up the Torque also, with my own spin.
> The rules are to push yourself and be the best in show, creativity, function and so on, plus all things Matt said. I think of this as a race or contest with myself. It's a fun tool to gauge myself, and learn how other people go about the contest to win their own personal race. On to this months contest!


 thanks man ! Think I was just having a moment lol . Let's get on to the new month I have mine started


----------

